

An open letter to Apple about motion sickness triggers in OS X 10.9 and iOS 7 - decklin
http://reverttosaved.com/2013/06/26/an-open-letter-to-apple-about-motion-sickness-triggers-in-os-x-mavericks-and-ios-7/

======
nutjob123
I'm interested if this issue is an outlier or more common. If the motion
sickness is more common and you can somehow communicate its prevalence to
apple then I could see some change happening.

My initial reaction is that the problem may be very user specific (outlier).
Full screen transitions are all over the place in windows/andriod/osx/ios. It
may not be worth the ui/ux change for apple to fix it. They would have to add
some complexity to settings which is something they tend to avoid.

